# Marital status?



## Karen_B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am curious about everyone's private lives, so what is your marital status?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Harlot (Apr 8, 2007)

Meh, Im single and dealing with these shy retards that WONT ASK ME OUT because, you know, theyre wusses? Guys really need to let the ego thing go lol. If you like someone, just say so. You know?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2007)

I am married!!!!!!!!!!!:love5: :inlove: :12: :nite: to my wonderful Richard


----------



## Jessica (Apr 8, 2007)

I am happily married to my sweetie and bestfriend....Dave


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 8, 2007)

Dating for over 3 years ... waiting on that ring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm happily divorced. Why don't you have divorced as a choice?

I don't consider single and divorced to be the same.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry cyw, I didn't think of putting divorced up as an option.


----------



## Saja (Apr 8, 2007)

Single......and bitter


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 8, 2007)

In September John and I will have been together for 7 years, and as of this past March 25th, we've been married for 3 years.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 8, 2007)

I picked engaged, but we're living together too. We're getting married September 29th of this year and I'm very, _very_ excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 8, 2007)

I come from a small town where everybody is related to each other by blood or marriage, and everone gossips behind each others back about who's dating who. So I just prefer not to get involved with anybody.


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm engaged and living with someone so I picked engaged.


----------



## Rachel48 (Apr 8, 2007)

i'm married.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

Married


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the responce Karen - consider me single.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 8, 2007)

Very happily married!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 8, 2007)

Happily married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 9, 2007)

engaged!


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 9, 2007)

We celebrated our fourteenth wedding anniversary in February. :rockwoot:


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 9, 2007)

Happily married


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 9, 2007)

well we've lived together for 12 years.....but I just got a ring in February.......so I checked live together b/c that's what we've done the longest!!


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm married. It's going to be 28 years in August. For us, things tend to get better each year! :nite:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 9, 2007)

dating (I don't really like to call it "dating", more "in relationship") . It's been three years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 9, 2007)

Happily dating?!?...Maybe somewhat engaged?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 9, 2007)

Happily dating and also living with my Q.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 9, 2007)

I forgot to say that I myself is married.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)

well, it's dating at the moment but I might have to re-take the poll at the end of the week - we're going through some issues and trying to sort them out but I dunno if we'll stay together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jimena (Apr 9, 2007)

Engaged to be married next September.


----------



## momidoll (Apr 9, 2007)

happily married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 10, 2007)

I will have been dating my boyfriend for 3 years on May 30th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't believe how fast time's gone by... but I'm glad he's been with me through it all.


----------



## alice_alice (Apr 11, 2007)

:rotfl: i'm in the same situation as you. been in it for almost a year and a half. and it sure sucks....


----------



## alicia8406 (Apr 11, 2007)

In a relationship for almost 4 years...


----------



## han (Apr 11, 2007)

Married........in love


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 11, 2007)

another happily married gal here!


----------



## DymondButterfly (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm engaged! Woo hoo!

I really never thought I'd get married. I just never met a man who I got to the point of wanting to marry. I thought it was me.... That I was afraid of commitment or giving up my life. But then my fiance walked into my life (almost literally) and I just knew from the moment I saw him that he was the one. I've finally found my soul mate!


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 13, 2007)

Married!! newly married that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Apr 13, 2007)

living together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 13, 2007)

i live with my boyfriend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 13, 2007)

single  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 14, 2007)

Married


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2007)

Single! lol.


----------



## Gleam84 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm single.


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

dating bobby for 5 1/2 years.

engaged to him &amp; also living with him.

we have a son together also =]


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 19, 2007)

Single for the past, present, and probably future!


----------

